# iPod ne monte pas dans iTunes



## Psygod (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Depuis hier, mon iPod Shuffle 512 Mo ne monte pas dans iTunes ... cela clignote orange constamment ...

Bien entendu, je ne peux pas écouter les morceaux qui sont dedans ...

Merci


----------



## Psygod (7 Juillet 2008)

:rose: ... up


----------



## fandipod (7 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que ton shuffle est tout simplement planté!!! Dsl!! essaye de le  formater mais avant de poser ce post  a tu lu la notice?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psygod (16 Août 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Je pense que ton shuffle est tout simplement planté!!! Dsl!! essaye de le  formater mais avant de poser ce post  a tu lu la notice?!!!!!!!!



Avec un peu de retard, oui je l'ai formaté et oui j'ai lu la notice mais le problème persiste ... l'iPod est reconnu par Windows mais pas par iTunes ...


----------



## hadrien-g (16 Août 2008)

j'ai le meme probleme... si quelqu'un a une solution...
Merci


----------



## fandipod (20 Août 2008)

Avez-vous cherché sur internet pour ce genre de problème? Sinon Yu peiux téléphoner au service client d'Apple et si ton popod est encore sous garantie retourne ton popod à Apple


----------



## juliuslechien (20 Août 2008)

Les mots : "ipod shuffle windows itunes" sur Google donnent en 3ème position le support Apple ici. 

Moralité : regarder le support Apple et Google en premier.


----------



## fandipod (20 Août 2008)

Comme on le dit souvent Google est ton amis


----------



## Psygod (21 Août 2008)

:mouais:

A quoi sert un forum alors ?

Sur le support Apple, je n'ai pas trouvé une réponse à mon problème ...


----------



## juliuslechien (21 Août 2008)

Tu as suivi toutes les étapes données par le support Apple ?
Si c'est le cas et que ton iPod ne fonctionne toujours pas, il faudrait contacté le SAV car ton iPod est en train de tomber en rade et qu'une réparation s'impose.


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

C'est ce que je pense aussi!!  J'éspère qu'il est encore sous garantie.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

Psygod a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> A quoi sert un forum alors ?
> 
> Sur le support Apple, je n'ai pas trouvé une réponse à mon problème ...



A aider les utilisateurs qui n'ont pas trouvés d'autres solutions.
Ce n'est pas un SAV, ce n'est pas un dûe, c'est une communauté.


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> A aider les utilisateurs qui n'ont pas trouvés d'autres solutions.
> Ce n'est pas un SAV, ce n'est pas un dûe, c'est une communauté.






Pas mal la phrase! Nous sommes une très grande communauté sur mac et Igénération


----------



## Psygod (22 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> A aider les utilisateurs qui n'ont pas trouvés d'autres solutions.
> Ce n'est pas un SAV, ce n'est pas un dûe, c'est une communauté.



Tout à fait ... d'ailleurs, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution ...


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Août 2008)

Psygod a dit:


> Tout à fait ... d'ailleurs, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution ...



Euh tu as lu les messages ? 
Je t'ai donné le lien vers le support Apple et t'ai indiqué que si ça ne fonctionnait pas il faudrait voir le SAV.


----------



## Psygod (22 Août 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Euh tu as lu les messages ?
> Je t'ai donné le lien vers le support Apple et t'ai indiqué que si ça ne fonctionnait pas il faudrait voir le SAV.



Je l'avais déjà suivi le support ... je vais quand même réessayer ... néanmoins, contacter le SAV oui mais quels sont leurs tarifs pour réparer un iPod Shuffle ?


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Août 2008)

Tout dépend de la panne qu'ils vont détecter. Avant de le réparer si ton iPod n'est plus sous garantie ils doivent être obligés de te donner un devis pour que tu acceptes ou non la réparation (je pense, je n'ai jamais eu à faire au SAV).
Le plus simple est que tu les appelles, ils sauront de dire ce qu'il en est et qu'elle est la marche à suivre.
Bonne chance et tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Psygod (22 Août 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Tout dépend de la panne qu'ils vont détecter. Avant de le réparer si ton iPod n'est plus sous garantie ils doivent être obligés de te donner un devis pour que tu acceptes ou non la réparation (je pense, je n'ai jamais eu à faire au SAV).
> Le plus simple est que tu les appelles, ils sauront de dire ce qu'il en est et qu'elle est la marche à suivre.
> Bonne chance et tiens nous au courant.



Je suis en train de suivre les étapes du support ... chose curieuse, après avoir réinstallé iTunes 7.7, quand j'introduis l'iPod Shuffle dans le PC, iTunes s'ouvre mais l'iPod ne monte pas ...


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Août 2008)

Psygod a dit:


> Je suis en train de suivre les étapes du support ... chose curieuse, après avoir réinstallé iTunes 7.7, quand j'introduis l'iPod Shuffle dans le PC, iTunes s'ouvre mais l'iPod ne monte pas ...


 
As-tu essayé un autre port USB ? On ne sait jamais.


----------



## fandipod (22 Août 2008)

Sinon tu prends Apple Care qui te donne de nouveau une garantie et ensuite tu dis que t'on ipod est foutu!


Lol e sais pas si ça peut marcher


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

J'ai eut le même problème.
Pas la peine de stresser et de râler après le forum.
Tu quittes iTunes et tu le relances, ça devrait le faire.
Au pire, tu redémarres ton Mac.
Chez moi ça a marché comme ça.


----------



## estcethomas (22 Août 2008)

Psygod a dit:


> Avec un peu de retard, oui je l'ai formaté et oui j'ai lu la notice mais le problème persiste ... l'iPod est reconnu par Windows mais pas par iTunes ...





pithiviers a dit:


> J'ai eut le même problème.
> Pas la peine de stresser et de râler après le forum.
> Tu quittes iTunes et tu le relances, ça devrait le faire.
> Au pire, tu redémarres ton Mac.
> Chez moi ça a marché comme ça.



il y  pas quelque chose qui ne va pas?:mouais:
ah si vous parlez pas du même OS!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> il y  pas quelque chose qui ne va pas?:mouais:
> ah si vous parlez pas du même OS!



Désolé, je n'avais pas vu qu'il était sous PC.
Du coup comme solution je lui propose d'acheter un Mac


----------



## estcethomas (22 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Désolé, je n'avais pas vu qu'il était sous PC.
> Du coup comme solution je lui propose d'acheter un Mac



c'était ce que j'allais dire mais bon je me suis dit c'était un peu facile!
moi je fait de l'humour de haut niveau!:rateau:


----------



## fandipod (23 Août 2008)

Je confirme Personne a lu mon dernier post sur ce fil? Pas de réaction?


----------

